# Anybody know of a design using these drivers



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

Looking for a crossover design using the Morel MDT39 

Power handling: 80 watts RMS/110 watts max * Voice coil diameter: 1-1/8" * Impedance: 8 ohms * DC resistance: 5.3 ohms * Frequency response: 2,200-20,000 Hz * Fs: 750 Hz * SPL: 88 dB 1W/1m 

and the dayton rs125s-8

*Power handling: 30 watts RMS/45 watts max *VCdia: 1" *Le: .65 mH *Znom: 8 ohms *Re: 6.3 ohms *Frequency range: 70-4,000 Hz *Fs: 72 Hz *SPL: 86.5 dB 2.83V/1m *Vas: .12 cu. ft. *Qms: 2.50 *Qes: .54 *Qts: .44 *Xmax: 2.8 mm *

Got a great deal on the drivers. Can anybody point me in the right direction?


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

Most dayton designs use the rs150 but check out HTguide.com they have a TON of completed designs there.


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

found the microbe design

http://www.rjbaudio.com/Microbe/microbe.html

Could the crossover be modified for use with the Morel?


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

Got an answer from the guy who designed the microbe. He altered the design to accomodate the Morel drivers. 

Now to build it.

Might be something to detail at DIYHA.


----------



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

The RS125?

That's an awfully small woofer. Are you using these with a sub?


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

Dual vifa 10's in ported alignment


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

The microbes can play low pretty nicely. down to 60 hz easily before rolling off .


----------

